# And let's add this....



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Millie got cut right below her eyelid, her eye is swollen shut.... her eye is there as I opened her eye.
Wth do I give her to heal her eye? I have manuka honey and regular local honey I can put on it , vet rx, vetericyn wound care spray, steroids, vitamin b12, blue kote, vitamin k...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Your picture didn't come through. Can you repost it? From what I understand Vet Rx is a big "no no" though. I know for sure no peroxide that close to the eye. Maybe when I see I can help or any of the other folks might can help.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Flush with saline solution once, then and apply terramycin eye ointment or neosporin ointment as needed until healed. One quarter inch strip of ointment is all you need when applying it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have neosporin, and I have my saline solution for my contacts can I use that?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You can make your own saline solution using 1 tsp salt to 1 pint of water. Bring to a boil and let cool. I use this all the time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree. Saline to clean and ointment. Poor baby.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Saline used to flush cut under eyelid. Neosporin applied. Poor girl is terrified when I take her back outside. She must have hurt her eye running from the hawk to hide. She shakes like crazy when I took her back and forth from the coop to the house. I gave her a few drops of prednisone I had for one of my other hens to help with the swelling too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is in the house tonight. Daytime she goes with the flock and nighttime she comes in. I put vetericyn on her wound today. Neosporin at night.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Priscilla who is in the living room put up a huge hiss fit when I brought Millie in and put her in the old box I had priscilla in. They are in seperate cages. Priscilla cackled for almost a half hour and finally settled down. Millie is relaxing and fell asleep in my husband's arms for almost an hour


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Swelling is starting to go down a hair. She isn't eating, I have to use a syringe to get her to eat and drink. I don't think she is going to make it this sucks.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is in the house 24/7 for the past 3 days as she won't eat and one of the hens tried to peck her injured eye area.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is fighting for her life, we think the hawk somehow nailed her in her eye area when it attacked buffy. So if she dies then the hawk got 2...
I'm syringe feeding her food and water, poly vi sol and b12 to get nutrients in her as she is barely eating. I really don't know if she will make it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How is she doing today? Is there any infection?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Today she made a 90% change. She ate yogurt, a bit of pizza, some shredded chicken, and cockatiel food and her crumble. She really hasn't eaten in a week, just a few drops of food here and there, plus tons of vitamin supplements due to having wry neck now. 
She is now roosting in my laundry basket on a roost. She is still not out of the woods yet but this is an improvement. Her eye is still closed and black and I'm still flushing saline solution and neosporin on it





































And Rufus is like wtf is SHE doing in the house. ...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is also on antibiotics too in case the cut is infected.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It feels good to see them back on the road to recovery! I was glad to see my wounded girl start eating again, too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She still isn't out of the woods yet though.. I'm hoping she keeps recovering


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is she improving day to day?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She was doing really bad the last 6 days we thought she was going to die on day 6, then I gave her yogurt and put some honey on her beak and she started trying to eat on her own. I gave her some chicken soup just now and she ate a littke. I have her water and food set up so she can eat and drink on her own to try










I know yogurt and soup aren't the best but it's working. She tries to eat her crumble too but isn't doing a great job as her neck is twisted


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She tries to eat on her own


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Trying to eat on her own


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Her eye area is still black. I'm still doing the saline flush abs neosporin. Her eye is still closed. I think k I'm going to have to go to the chicken vet I use


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The eye looks like it might be necrotic. Is there a foul odor?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I just smelled it and there is no odor, she smells like a clean chicken, I'm calling the vet tomorrow to get her in since her eye isn't healing like it should.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here it is the day it happened


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I compared the initial photo in your post #4 to the photo above in post #26. It looks like the black area is spreading, however it appears the swelling has gone down. You've been treating this injury for about 10 days. Perhaps it's bruising, not sure. Can you give her amoxicillin or penicillin injections?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She got hurt Dec 22. I only have penicillin liquid to drink, the swelling did go down.i have prednisone too I've been giving the penicillin for a few days now. She tries to eat on her own but cant


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The black area is actually a little bit smaller in #26 from today., it got wider then shrunk a hair now.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm calling the chicken vet tomorrow to try to get her in. I had to wait till 12/31 as I didn't get paid till then, which is why I couldn't take her to the vet sooner


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is also preening herself, so that's a plus right? She won't eat much so I feed her baby food, kaytee bird formula, soup,yogurt, whatever I can get in her .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It seems she has good days and bad days. I dont know what a vet can do for her that you havnt. I think the important thing is keeping her hydrated and feeding her a liquidy gruel of feed with a couple of drops of nutri drench mixed in. She needs nutrients and minerals to keep up her strength on the way to recovery. On the other hand, you've been at this for awhile. There's going to come a time to make the decision about her quality of life, and only YOU can make that decision whether to keep treating her or having to cull her.
Personally if it were me, I'd give her 5 more days of hydrating/feeding her and if there wasnt significant improvement, I'd cull her to end her suffering.

Okay; preening is a good thing as is her eating kaytee bird feed....anything really to get her strength up.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks dawg. The first 5 days she didn't try to eat on her own. 6th day she tried to peck at the food I gave her, yep bad days at first til the 6th day. She is roosting on a homemade perch and tries to eat on her own but is having a hard time due to the eye injury. I give her B 12 rooster booster, poly vi sol, nutri-drench and anything she c will eat


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The black part on her eye area is lifting, like a scab. I've been using the saline solution and this morning a corner lifted and I can see clean skin under it. I am afraid to pull it off so I'm going to use the saline solution even more now to get it to fall off quick. She is still being hand fed but preen and can peck her bowl of crumble if I hold it. She is alert too, more so then the first 5 days


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Today's improvement- I moved her food and water tray up one rung in her cage, dunked her head in the water and food and she is now eating a bit on her own...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Marellen, the hen I had that was wounded was too sore to peck her food or sctatch around. She's doing well now though and is finally eating and regaining her wt. back.. Maybe that's what's wrong with yours.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have had about 4-5 chickens in the past that were sick in some way, one broken leg, and would not eat enough to survive. First thing I tried was taking chicken food and adding water to make mush. That perked their appetite. But still not really interested in eating enough. I ended up tubing kaytee about 45ml x 3 per day for less than 5 days and it just gave them time to develop their appetite back. Then they ate on their own. You may want to think about that. I call it a jump start. Then you can also add the vitamins and the antibiotic into it and make sure she gets a better amount because she's probably not drinking enough. 

I wonder if she has any other injuries?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nanny it's very possible, I give her aspirin too in her water to help and it seems to be working. Now if the scab comes off and her eye is fine that will help too..


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I checked her over, no other external injuries except her eye.she ate the day it happened but started to slide the following day. I gave her poly visol,b12, nutri-drench,prednisone, penicillin to Jumpstart her and kaytee formula too, all with a syringe. I don't know how to tube feed, scared **** less to try that. We have been giving her round the clock care as my husband isn't working so he cares for her while I am at work then when I come home I take over after feeding the other animals. The swelling has finally gone down enough to get her appetite back a bit. I also put wildflower honey and baby food in the kaytee formula too, it seems to help also


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I think once the scab falls off her eye area it should make her feel better and be able to eat more.now that she can drink on her own that is huge too


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope she gets better. Tube feeding is really easy and pretty quick and you can get sufficient quantities in them . Casportpony is Queen of Tubing. Or I could talk you thru it if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

More of the scab fell off today on its own, there is a bit left on her eyelid so hopefully it falls off fast so she can see


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Scab is completely gone, now we can see she had damage above her eye as well. She is blinking it and opens it a little.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Where can I buy a feeding tube??


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think that Castportpony uses aquarium tubing. If you can find a catheter, I imagine that would work, too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg no one here has feeding tubes. I've called all the pharmacies, feed stores, petsmart, no one them. 
Isn't aquarium tube too stiff?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You won't find feeding tu bes without a DME company and a prescription. 
I've never tube fed before, but the aq. tube or catheter is what I've seen mentioned here.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Got larger syringe and will get catheter tube tonight at pharmscy. Thank you all for the suggestions!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If you can't get the tube (urine catheter), you can get aquarium tubing.

Then, whatever you get, take the tube and try to measure it from her beak to her crop and put a black dot on the tubing. This way you know if you are in range of the crop.

Then I usually wrap chicken in a blanket, put on my lap, and put a hand over her head( like a C from behind her neck with index and thumb at the beak) and get my index finger in her mouth where she can't wiggle out of it. Then pass the tube.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

How do you know if you're in the crop and not the lungs?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! My husband has been watching YouTube videos to see how it's done


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's pretty hard to get it in their windpipe. They have a slit above their tongue and another one behind their tongue. You just make sure the tube passes that area. I ran out of the Kaytee food once and used Ensure. 

I think Kathy has a pictorial on how to do it. If she's around maybe she'll see this.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Tube feeding was easier then we thought, we just did it after watching alot of YouTube videos. She has food and nutrients in her crop and we will feed her again in a few hours several times a day. I don't know if it will work . I put Frontline on her neck and vent area and sprayed coconut oil on as I found a small amount of mite eggs by her vent, the oil will kill them and loosen them so the fall off and the Fri time will kill anything g on her, I found 3 lice on her last week and dusted her and didn't see any dead ones so those 3 were the only ones


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And she just died  we were too late with the tube feeding..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh know! Maryellen, I'm so sorry. You did your best. Sometimes things are beyond our control.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry! Sometimes even in our best efforts, we still lose and then feel so helpless...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I learned from this too, tube feed immediately. Do not wait, do it the instant there is a wound. Just like I learned to treat wry neck immediately and aggressively I learned to tube feed immediately. We both will do it immediately for any future wounds. . We both feel like she died because we didn't act fast enough when she got hurt initially.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very sorry. Hindsight really sucks.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Yeah hindsight sucks.. we thought she was eating enough because my husband was feeding her every hour, we didn't realize until it was to late that she wasn't getting enough. We feel beyond horrible and blame ourselves for her death, me more so I blame myself more.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think it's because it's too late. I don't think you could have saved her. We all keep trying tho. So it always make me feel like a failure even if I'm not.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I blame myself 100%


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Blaming oneself is probably one of the stages of grieving. Since there are stages for people as well .


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Guilt and anger are the first steps in grieving a loss.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I blame myself because I was afraid to tube feed. If I had tube fed her from the beginning she might have survived. I'm not sure, as her head was pretty swollen in the beginning but if I had tube fed her she might have had a better chance of recovering


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> I blame myself because I was afraid to tube feed. If I had tube fed her from the beginning she might have survived. I'm not sure, as her head was pretty swollen in the beginning but if I had tube fed her she might have had a better chance of recovering


You dont know that...stop second guessing yourself. With a swollen head and limber neck, putting a tube down her esophagus couldve closed off her trachea and she wouldve suffocated and died on the spot.
You did everything you could. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I know. I still feel bad, she got tube fed the day before she died. She perked up 3 days before she died and her neck was alot straighter, it was twisted up until that point. If we had tube fed her the day she perked up and the 2 days after that she might have made it. The twisted neck prevented us from tube feeding .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have yet to save a wry neck. It happens and you don't have any control over it. Go hug one or two of your chickens.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I tried to save one with wry neck last year , she died after over a month of me treating her. Then I had one fall I'll and start with wry neck but I put so much vitamins in her she actually bounced back .. 
I just feel bad for the ones who don't make it, sap that I am lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do too. It just happens like overnight. I fed one until the same food came out that I put in. One sick chick ended up on a pillow in my bathroom with the heat lamp on him. Then I realized that my Styrofoam Bator was a better idea. still hurts bad.


----------

